# MQB Tiguan Mud Flaps (finally)



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

I reached out to Rok Blokz since rally armor had no plans of making mudflaps for this vehicle. And within 2 weeks they’ve created these. They screw into existing holes that are already in the fender well, without having to drill into the plastics in the fender. Top notch product, took about 10 minutes to install. They should have them up on the website in about a week .


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice, wonder if they can make something for the R line...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

I don’t see why not, I honestly don’t know the difference between to two. May I ask what’s different?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

From other threads it appears the shape of the R Line is different just enough that the “stock” mud flaps used on non R models don’t fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

Can you post a photo on the inside of your wheel well( front and rear) where the mudflaps would go. I could tell you if they’ll fit or not.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

People have used a short Rally Armor model for the R model. I’ll have to grab a pic later, got snow coming down here right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

No rush, just curious to see


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

These look almost identical to the Rally Armour mud flaps. Looks like the benefit of these is that they're pre-drilled.


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

Predrilled, no need for leveling because they attach to existing screws already, and no need to drill into the plastic fender with self tapping screws that I see everyone doing.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

Wonder what the pricing will be. Also color choices...


----------



## impulsek2 (Feb 12, 2019)

Im Sold. 
What tires are you running?


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

Not sure on price yet, but all the prices they have on their site are super fair for the quality. Colors seem endless. And I’m running bfgoodrich k02’s. 225/65/17


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Looks nice. I have a cheap set from amazon and one has already snapped. I’ll be looking into these depending on color options


----------



## Suds_Zville (Aug 17, 2010)

jono119 said:


> Wonder what the pricing will be. Also color choices...


$100 for black or $105 for colors shipped.
Now up on the website.
Now what color mud flaps to go with my white-silver-metallic Tig?
https://rokblokz.com/products/copy-of-volkswagen-tiguan-rally-mud-flaps-07-17?variant=15622543540267


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

Up on the website!


----------



## Capnoats (Feb 5, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Nice, wonder if they can make something for the R line...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These were test fit into an r line so they will def fit!


----------



## Franky-5-Fingaz (Mar 23, 2004)

Looks like I emailed a day or so after and got the reply that they'd be up soon. Checked today and saw them, will definitely be ordering a set :thumbup:


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

Anyone know how dark the Grey ones are?


----------



## Franky-5-Fingaz (Mar 23, 2004)

Just installed mine. Black with black logos.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

